# Your thoughts on start-up of Slab Wood Furniture Business?



## Jon Mackay (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello there,

*New member here, looking to learn about making a start in Nova Scotia, Canada, producing for sale fine slab wood furniture inspired by the work of George Nakashima en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Nakashima*

If you wish, contribute to this thread to inform the ongoing *Strength/Weakness/Opportunity/Threat (SWOT) Analysis.*

*Here's What's in Place:*
-Good human resources, encompassing: tree removal, forestry, milling, pulp mill technical, finish woodworking, fine art/ design, engineering
-A supplier of local hardwoods http://novascotia.ca/natr/FORESTRY/treeid/Trees_Of_Acadian_Forest2.pdf
-Large capacity band saw mill
-Working Stihl 044 Magnum
-Suitable base of operations: 650 square foot garage with concrete floor and 110v/220v electrical service, materials yard
-Local Trucking
-Basic woodshop with machines and hand tools for furniture production
-Global shipping via Nova Scotia's Port of Halifax http://www.portofhalifax.ca/english/cargo/global-markets/

*Further requirements:*
-Business plan
-Market analysis
-Start-up capital
-Exporting information
-Chainsaw mill set-up www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/two-stihl-044-magnum-saws-double-bar-alaskan-mill-cut-how-wide.248432/#post-4598322
-Local vacuum kiln services
-Marketing services: branding, web design
-First customers

Essentially, we have good people, material supply, and, say 80% of the equipment. 

By, say, March 1, 2014 we'll be working with a 60 inch chainsaw mill- we can get 2 inch hardwood slabs into a vacuum kiln then production is underway.

*Along with the SWOT analysis, I wonder, what guidance is there on how to grow to the point where the money is coming in?*


----------



## Mr. Woods (Jan 6, 2014)

Diversify. Slab wood is great, but a niche market. Produce products for the masses also. High quality muskoka chairs, harvest tables, entertainment centres, etc.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 12, 2014)

Crosscut rustic furniture.......(Google it).
Their former main biz (tree service) supplied the wood for that side business.
Sadly, Steve Cirucci was killed in a tree accident last year.


----------

